# 5.1 System, Center und Rear/Right sind "gekoppelt"



## DrEvil (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
jo, ich sitz gerade vor dem Soundmixer meiner Audiokarte und teste meine Boxen.
Dumm ist nur, dass sich beim "hochregeln" des Centers nix tut, erhöhe ich aber das Volume des Rear/right, funktionieren sowohl Center als auch der erwähnte hintenRechts...
 
kein Plan warum das so ist...

weiß einer was ich machen muss, damit es wieder richtig funktioniert?

und kann es auch evtl daran liegen, dass ich beim DVD gucken keine Stimmen höre? (bzw. nur ganz leise)

Mfg DrEvil


----------



## chmee (7. Januar 2005)

1. Hat es schonmal richtig funktioniert ?
2. Gehst Du mit dem Audiosignal Digital oder per 3 Klinken raus ?
Wenn Du per Mini-Klinken rausgehst, überprüfe die Stecker/Positionen.
Hast Du dem Win-System schon gesagt, dass Du ein 5.1-System fährst ? (Media/Audioeinstellungen)
3. Ja, Mono und diskret auf Center gesetzte Signale wie die Stimmen kommen aus dem Center .

( Welche Soundkarte hast Du denn ? )


----------

